# KIS 2012 победил бесплатные антивирусы в «реальных условиях»



## Hotab

«Лаборатория Касперского» распространила результаты сравнительного тестирования пяти «домашних» антивирусов, проведённое в лаборатории AV-Test в ноябре и декабре 2011 года (см. отчёт в PDF). В ходе тестирования Kaspersky Internet Security 2012 сравнивался с четырьмя бесплатными антивирусными решениями.








Тесты проводились на нескольких идентичных ПК под управлением Windows 7 Service Pack 1 с использованием всех доступных обновлений. Для воссоздания типичных условий работы ПК на компьютеры были установлены старый Firefox, Adobe Flash и ещё несколько популярных потенциально уязвимых программ.







Для тестов взяли 100 вредоносных программ (URL): половина из них загружалась с помощью drive-by-загрузок; вторая половина — через прямые ссылки. Воспроизводился также сценарий работы пользователя, максимально приближенный к реальному. Каждая угроза на момент тестирования являлась актуальной и оценивалась на незаражённой системе. Защитные продукты использовали обновлённые базы данных и имели доступ к интернету для получения дополнительной поддержки от облачных сервисов, если таковые были доступны. Продукты также проверялись на наличие ложных срабатываний по базе, содержащей 198041 чистый файл.

Каждый раз после загрузки и запуска вредоносного файла или посещения заражённой страницы вредоносной программе предоставлялось некоторое время на то, чтобы попытаться выполнить свои действия в системе, что отражает реальные жизненные условия. Затем тестовая система проверялась на наличие признаков заражения.







Результаты показали, что Kaspersky Internet Security 2012 полностью обезвредил 99 из зловредов и один — частично (то есть позволил ему запуститься, но заблокировал вредоносные действия). Avast! Free Antivirus 6.0 заблокировал 95 угроз, Microsoft Security Essentials заблокировал 86 угроз, Avira Free Antivirus 2012 заблокировал 86 угроз и одну частично, AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition 2012 заблокировал 91 угрозу и пять частично. 

Продукт «Лаборатории Касперского» также не показал ни одного ложного срабатывания.

Источник


----------



## Arbitr

Ключевые слова, 


Hotab написал(а):


> «Лаборатория Касперского» распространила результаты


то есть делалось на их условиях..
второе кис не является бесплатным а именно с бесплатными он сравнивался..
третье KIS и продукты других вендоров абсолютно разные.. видно из названий, почему не использовался KAV из той же категории что и другие??
далее, а разве все забыли что происходит когда кошмарыч работает или обновляется?? машина висит, приложения запускаются с трудом, при обращении какого либо легального ПО к критическим объектам запрос блокируется, и решение остается за пользователем. 
Тем не менее он продается... потому что выпускает такие обзоры, и люди читают не понимая о чем и говорят, о круто, надо себе касперского установить..
на днях ко мне обращается знакомый, помоги, машина висит судя по всему вирус... а машина довольно мощная амд 64 2.7Ghz 4 DDR3 а файлы открывает с 2-3 сек задержкой, офис открывается 10-12 секунд... при нем отключаю касперского и все начинает летать в разы быстрее открываясь.. офис за 2-3 сек запускался..
я ему все объяснил показал, предложил заменить его платный кошмарыч на бесплатный оутпост благо срок лицухи заканчивался, и я уверял что защита останется на уровне, что платить не надо, что будет быстро открываться.. тем не менее он заказал у меня продление касперского ..


----------



## akok

Тест не внушает доверия. Нельзя сравнивать бесплатные версии если у компании есть платная версия с более расширенной защитой.


----------



## Joker

Мда... Интересно, какой <удалено> из "Лаборатории Касперского" назвал KIS 2012 бесплатным?

Насколько понял, среди 5 этих Антивирусов, у Avast'a наиболее свежие сигнатуры вирусов...
Так что не очевидно, что Касперский, свой продукт не унизил бы среди AVG и Avast


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*Arbitr*, Как же я с вами согласен.Это вы ещё смягчили оценку КИСы,я мог бы добавит из практического опыта своего и ещё 5 человек, пользовавшихся официальной лицензией на этот антивирус.Скажу коротко - хуже Касперского может быть только Касперский !!!Последнее приличное антивирусное ПО из его лаборатории - это 2009.


----------



## Drongo

Cooc написал(а):


> Последнее приличное антивирусное ПО из его лаборатории - это 2009.


Согласен. Хотя десятка тоже норм, но 2009 не так "давит" на ОЗУ. Для моего компа например, єто критично. Памяти не много. Приходится выбирать экономичную в этом отношении программу.


----------



## Кирилл

хм....аваст каким то чудом второе место заняллл
макрософак довольно мощная штучка,слабо верится что его аваст обошел.
а лично я использую нод 32,легкий,надежный,безотказный и не глючит.


----------



## glax24

Cooc написал(а):


> хуже Касперского может быть только Касперский


У меня KIS 2013 и нет ни каких проблем.


----------



## Alex1983

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> макрософак довольно мощная штучка,слабо верится что его аваст обошел.


Его и использую.


----------



## Кирилл

*Alex1983*, макросафак?


----------



## Alex1983

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Alex1983, макросафак?


Микросовт Секъюрить Есентиалс.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

Microsoft SE,Windows Defender,MRT.exe - абсолютно пустая,никчёмная защита,находят в лучшем случае следящие куки-файлы. 

_Добавлено через 1 минуту 28 секунд_
*glax24*, У вас всё ещё впереди,будут !!!


----------



## Severnyj

Хватит поднимать холивары - лучшая защита, как и худший вирус сидит в полуметре от монитора.

Информация
Предупреждаю


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*Severnyj*, Да,пожалуй вы правы, "на вкус и цвет,товарищей нет".


----------



## glax24

*Cooc*, касперским пользуюсь начиная с 5 версии. При этом по работе мне приходится пользоваться временным ноутбуком(от месяца до года). Так вот каждый раз стараюсь ставить разные антивирусы чтобы посмотреть что они из себя представляют. Ничего подходящего не нашел поэтому на домашних компах стоит касперский.


----------



## Arbitr

*glax24*, как насчет настроенного фаервола?? бесплатного от 
Comodo Agnitum ZoneAlarm или Firewall Builder для винды для опытных..


----------



## glax24

Из перечисленого, правда давно, пользовался только Outpost, когда интернет был через мобильник и стоил 7р за 1МБ, поэтому каждое соединение было под контролем, с появление безлимитки в этом необходимость пропала.


----------



## Arbitr

glax24 написал(а):


> поэтому каждое соединение было под контролем, с появление безлимитки в этом необходимость пропала


так там же не только инет соединения контролируются.. на мой взгляд угроза нулевого дня как раз лучше всего фаером и блокируется.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*glax24*, Мне при обсуждении какого-то из моих вопросов(не помню уже какого)показали несколько настроек собственной безопасности Windows+несколько правильно настроенных расширений в браузеры и антивир. вообще не нужен.Я попробовал, вот уже 2 недели без антивируса,3 раза прогонял Dr.Web Curelt и 1 раз AVZ,что удивительно - я чист.Это просто для размышлений об антивирусах вообще.


----------



## Severnyj

Если настройки примерно такого рода: 

http://www.sysadmins.lv/CategoryView,category,SecuritySRP.aspx

или такого:

http://www.oszone.net/11303/AppLocker

то вполне верю, что можно совсем без антивируса, иначе это только самоуспокоение.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

*Severnyj*, Настроено по первой ссылке + добавлен в браузеры Dr.Web LinkChecker и установлен антибаннер Adguard.


----------



## Удалённый пользователь 6777

akoK написал(а):


> Тест не внушает доверия. Нельзя сравнивать бесплатные версии если у компании есть платная версия с более расширенной защитой.


 Не внушает доверия не только потому,что сравнивался с бесплатными антивирусными ПО,но и потому,что тест проводила сама лаборатория Касперского,какие ещё они могли бы опубликовать результаты,кроме супер-положительных о своём продукте. Кто же станет рубить сук на котором сидит ?!


----------



## Dimitri

glax24 написал(а):


> *Cooc*, касперским пользуюсь начиная с 5 версии. При этом по работе мне приходится пользоваться временным ноутбуком(от месяца до года). Так вот каждый раз стараюсь ставить разные антивирусы чтобы посмотреть что они из себя представляют. Ничего подходящего не нашел поэтому на домашних компах стоит касперский.



Согласен полностью, на Пентиуме старом киса 4 года проработало и не вис комп


----------

